# Horse riding



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I would be interested to hear from any members with knowledge of horse riding stables in Davao area. Not for myself, my riding is restricted to motorcycles, its for the wife, she is the keen horse rider.
Appreciate any inputs.
Cheers


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I have no idea but a quick google search turn up this: https://www.facebook.com/DAVAO-HORSE-CLUB-205946756092249/

Hope it helps while you wait for others to chime in.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I have no idea but a quick google search turn up this: https://www.facebook.com/DAVAO-HORSE-CLUB-205946756092249/
> 
> Hope it helps while you wait for others to chime in.


Thats great info which I will share with my asawa.

Thanks a lot


----------

